# Favre Leuba Logos?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Stumbled across a Favre Leuba logo I've not seen before, I've only ever known them to be round - is this just an earlier logo version I've not come across before??? :duh:


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes I have only come across the plain text dial or the round hourglass logo. Although there does appear to be some precedent for variation I suppose when you have been around for the length of time they have lots of designs hit the market?

Would be interested to see if any other logo forms surface on this thread a wider knowledge base is a good thing to have Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are some more logos: Trade marks of Favre-Leuba

Andreas


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

This is one I've got from about '67 - the logo is what I'd say is the more common circular one.


----------

